# Doves are slim pickings around here!



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

A few weeks ago we had doves everywhere. Mourning as well as the Eurasian (which seemed to be a constant). Season opens Sept 1 and there are none! I thought cool wet weather drove them away, but it seems any wet weather does so? We're not terribly wet, but by far wetter than we have been in the last decade. 

I can remember them sticking around to far in the winter when I was a kid. Especially when we had moisture to bring a crop of sunflowers on. If we had a snow, they would come to the corrals by the hundreds to pick up leftover grain. Fair game for a pellet gun!

How is the dove population/conditions where you are at?


----------



## mwilken03 (Oct 13, 2013)

Our dove season here in MO starts sept 1 also. I have not really been looking but i havent noticed seeing any. Our hottest part of summer has hit us late this yr so maybe thats why.


Farm junkie


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been dove hunting for years and after studying them I have concluded that , as the government says,we aren't hunting local doves. Our dove season depends on the weather north of us. All doves migrate so when a cold front come in it pushes doves south and when it warms up they go back north. 
Last year was one of the worst for dove hunting. We had dove the week before season,a little cold front came through and the doves were gone! Well, come to find out that the cold front came in from the northwest and north of us was warn through out the early season.
When it did get cold in MN,WISC & MI out season was out and we had plenty of doves.So what most people think are local birds are not with the exception of very early season before the temps. push them south.

Wade


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I like Dove hunting but my wife won't let me. Says there isn't enough meat to fool with.

big rockpile


----------



## mwilken03 (Oct 13, 2013)

Last yr was my first time hunting them. The breast are small but we wrapped them in bacon and smoked them. Ill be huntin them again after eating them!


Farm junkie


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had never heard of Dove Hunting until this thread. to me they were songbirds. I checked it out and the season opened a couple years ago in Ontario I think after 58 years. I haven't found anything about Nova Scotia yet. my son is a bird watcher as well but he is also a hunter. I have never heard him mentioned it ( but he does tell me about all the doves in his yard)and I have part of whatever he gets. I must ask him about that tonight. 

I wouldn't think there was much meat there either although we use to shoot salt water birds in newfoundland called a Tur that were as small or smaller. they sure made a tasty meal baked with slices of salt pork and served with a baked pudding and gravy. ~Georgia


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

our place is full of doves and scissortails. That is until hunting season then poof gone...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

mwilken03 said:


> Last yr was my first time hunting them. The breast are small but we wrapped them in bacon and smoked them. Ill be huntin them again after eating them!
> 
> 
> Farm junkie


 I like to bone them out, yes, mighty small. Marinate them overnight in some concoction, wrap in bacon as well. BUT...with a sliver of jalapeno. then smoke.

My mouth is watering right now!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

PLENTY birds around here, but no place to hunt...


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel your pain Little Joe! Our season opens in the morning and I just drove the farm and NOTTA ! Oh well!


Wade


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

The entire state of Texas, except for areas inside city limits, will be a war zone tomorrow morning. My dog will be beside herself, no telling how much money will be spent on shells and other hunters goodies, and the grey ghosts will disappear. In a week, it will be quiet as a tomb, shotguns will be put away by the opening day hunters, and I can once again venture outside on my property without getting sprinkled by 7 1/2 birdshot.l

I haven't seen all that many dove, usually three or four on powerlines by my house, I do hear some that I can't see. I kinda like em if fixed up right, but the meat sure is sparse and dark. Almost as expensive per lb as Texas venison, where folks pay big bucks for a lease, then maintain and plant food plots, and set up feeders that are filled every couple of weeks, most of these 300 mile trips from the hunter's house.

I just as soon buy porterhouse or new york strips at $12 bucks a pound and call it cheap.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally I don't hunt doves. Around a couple ponds we have they are extremely plentiful but I just don't feel the need. It is a cliche but I can't justify a shotgun shell for that little of meat. I would rather use it on a rabbit or squirrel or better yet just use my 22...


----------

